# Stretching a heldrake



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Need some opinions, folks.

I want to buy a Heldrake. I have a Chaos army, and I'm a big fan of dragons in general (anyone who's ready my posts about High Elves knows that). With that said, I'm also very picky about my dragons. The Heldrake needs a tail.

I need suggestions on how to kitbash it together. I'm terrible at sculpting.

I have three current thoughts. But I don't own a Heldrake, or any of these other models, so I don't know how the sizes would look.

1. Talos Pain Engine. The tail is metal and flesh, and the 'scorpion' pose is great for the swooping Heldrake. But I think it'll be real small.

2. Someone suggested the Zombie Dragon from fantasy. The tail has the right pose, outstretched backwards, and is mostly bone, so that has the right style and texture for the metal and barb heldrake.

3. The tail from a Warsphinx. This is larger than the Talos, and the model is supposed to be metal and stone, so I think the texture would be halfway suitable. It also gives me that 'scorpion' pose. Downside is the barb is so obviously egyptian. On the other hand, it _is_ a Thousand Son Heldrake, but.... I can also use some spiky bits laying around to give it a little more universal feel.


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Given that it's a Thousand Sons Heldrake, I'd use the Sphix's tail. I haven't figured out a tail solution yet, which is one of the things that's stopped me from messing with the Heldrake at all-- it badly needs one, since as it stands, from the rear, it looks like it has a giant draconic butthole...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I have seen someone kit bash the heldrake and zombie dragon really well, he hasn't painted it yet but it looks very bat like, it could work for thousand sons I gues given that they are all dust in armour but as The son of Horus said the Sphinx might be a better option


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Any chance that you can get a picture of that kitbash? So i could see how the sizes would mesh and all that?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Will try but it may be a while though, as I don' know when I will see him next, but generally everything looks in proportion, he used the head wings and tail, and compared to the original parts (except the tail of course) they seem similar, and it looked like it was meant to be like that.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Using the Necrosphinx tail like that sounds like the bed option to me. Then you also have a Maulerfiend or the base of a Forgefiend to built on...

(Totally what I've been intending to do myself, less the Draketail bit...though I may steal that part too. I also intend to fuse the War Sphinx rearing head from the kit onto a Defiler body and get a second Forgefiend in the bargain. But enough about me; this is your thread)


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Another option you might want to try, instead of trying to find a tail, is to leave off the neck or shorten it. If you shift the head back it will balance out the model in a similar way to adding a tail. 
I know its not the question you asked but it could be something to think about.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Being the dragon obsessed fool that I am, shortening the neck is out. Frankly, because that turns it into a Phoenix, and not a dragon. Not that I'm against firebirds, but I wanted a dragon.

Not a bad idea, honestly. Just not one I want to go with. Still thinking for the Warsphinx right now.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

An additional option would be to add a column of fire from the exhaust port. So instead of a giant hole you have the jet exhaust.


----------



## Word Bearer 81007 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> An additional option would be to add a column of fire from the exhaust port. So instead of a giant hole you have the jet exhaust.


though it could look like flaming diarrea as well. I just don't see anything less than a tail modification really coming out well


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Word Bearer 81007 said:


> though it could look like flaming diarrea as well. I just don't see anything less than a tail modification really coming out well


Hilarious (immature) idea for a Nurgle Heldrake has now been filed away for future use...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Immature, but still very funny. Maybe that is something svart could work on? A nurgle helldrake.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a friend tel me that he thought the problem with the Vampire Dragon was simply the curve of the tail; it seemed out of place to have the curled tail in a swooping creature. Another reason why I'm considering just using the Warsphinx, maybe trying to add something more Necron-ish for the end blade, instead of something so obviously Egyptian.

Another thought; what about the tail to a HE dragon? I think I have a few spares around, each one came with one barbed, and one finned....


----------



## VonMarlon (Apr 18, 2011)

Seen some amazing helldrake conversions of late. There was a nurgle one using the Arachnarok Spider from Orcs and goblins. They turned into a giant nurgle looking fly with two giant rotary engines like on the Blightdrone. 
Second one was a kit bash of a hell drake and mauler fiend and using the fiends tentacle things (forget name) and just body of helldrake they made a flying giant robotic octopus thing! 

Here is a pic of Roboctopus.
http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8120493987_6ce183cb56_k.jpg

EDIT: That model is for flawless host I think. You can see the rest of the amazing army on GW's flickr pages but I'd say it could pass as a 1ksons flyer also. Tzeentch are fans of flying sea creatures after all. Also you might even get away with just using parts from the Mauler kit to make one for even cheaper.


----------

